# Help me ID my Stingray



## 302w (Aug 20, 2018)

I have a 1974 yellow 20" cantilever frame with a caliper brake mount, but the bike is NOT drilled for a derailleur bolt. 

I may be ignorant, but I thought all single speeds were coaster, but all coaster brakes had the curved fender mount and could not accept caliper brakes?

The frame has original ratty paint but does not have any Schwinn decal on the toptube. I know decals can fall off but I also found it peculiar.

It currently has a stik shift which came to me with it, and a five speed 20" MTB wheel I put on. The only original part left are the forks


----------



## 302w (Aug 26, 2018)

Not to be a pest, but if anyone has an inclination of what I have I'd be indebted. 

The brake mount seems "five speed" but the dropout seems "coaster mount". I don't recall five speed internal hubs in 1974 and I thought single speeds had a different brake bracket.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2018)

The flat fender/brake mounting bracket does not necessarily indicate a bike had a rear caliper brake. Over the years Schwinn built thousands of coaster models that had the flat bracket. On that year Sting Ray I would have to say that a flat bracket definitely meant the bike had a rear caliper. The dropouts do not require a special hole for a derailleur, the derailleur mounts to the axle and it's hanger has a dropout spacer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Pics would help a bunch. V/r Shawn


----------

